# Hand held for 3 seconds



## Fadi (May 3, 2005)

Here is a shot of my friend passing by me on 'The Dragon'


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

Oh, this would have been a way cool shot on a tripod!  I almost like it the way it is actually...


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (May 3, 2005)

just exactly what is "the dragon"?


----------



## Fadi (May 4, 2005)

Neophyte Photographer said:
			
		

> just exactly what is "the dragon"?


 In a nutshell, a road in the area called 'Deals Gap'.  Runs the boarder of NC, & TN  It's the kind of road that attracts motorcyclists from around the world.  Seriously.  Last September we met with cyclists from England.  It's got 318 hair raising turns in 11 short miles.  I mean, there are other roads, and the area is very scenic.  I was there last week with some roadster friends.  As soon as my buddy sends me my cd with the rest of my pictures, I'll post more.
http://www.tailofthedragon.com/

I got a copy of this postcard on my cubicle wall at work 
http://www.tailofthedragon.com/maps/rideme.jpg  As an added FYI, Fugitive Bridge is called that because it runs next to the dam where they filmed Harrison Ford jumping from the dam in 'Fugitive'


----------

